# Golf Course Bass



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 17, 2007)

Caught these three bass last night using a black and blue Yum crawfish on a 3/8 ounce stand up jighead. The biggest was 1 pound 9 ounces, and the other two weighed 15 and 9 ounces. None were truly worthy of pictures but they were all I caught so I had to put them on. The other picture is of my brother's jackfish caught on a live shiner.


----------



## Jim (Aug 17, 2007)

Good job man!  

Why cant I catch fish on those :evil: 

I try and try and try.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been thinking about......investigating some golf courses lately.


----------



## JustFishN (Aug 17, 2007)

Jim said:


> Good job man!
> 
> Why cant I catch fish on those :evil:
> 
> I try and try and try.



we've tried and tried here too and cant catch anything on them either... wait i lied

we catch weeds


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Are you allowed to do that? My cousin has a vacation house on a golf course, and we go up there a couple times a year to do fishing in the surrounding lakes and trout streams. Walking 150 yards down to the lake in the morning sure would beat driving 30 minutes.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice ponds fish - there are probably larger fish there - keep at it and you will find them.

With any smaller pond stealth is key to getting the larger fish. Walk softly, wear neutral colors and cast back from the edge of the water and you will get larger fish.

WTG!


----------



## pbw (Aug 18, 2007)

Catch those on a Top Flite or Titleist?

:lol: 

Good job.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Hardly anyone fishes these ponds because of the fact the police will kick you off, so thats why I fish at night. I caught two 6 pounders when you could still fish there, and since the fishing ban, I've caught two 5 pounders and lots of 3 and 4 pounders at night. My friend pulled a 7 pounder out of one pond too. I caught these three little ones last night and missed a big one, all on a Hardnose Mullet fished on a jighead.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 18, 2007)

cool! Covert fishing rules!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 19, 2007)

Another little one from last night


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 19, 2007)

That is awesome - you sneak on at night to bass fish?

Do you wear ninja outfits? :shock:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 19, 2007)

No ninja outfits but I do wear my ghille suit from time to time, so if anyone walks up on me, they think I'm bigfoot


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2007)

I went deer hunting one year and as Im walking out of the woods, you will never guess what I saw? I cant believe I didnt shoot. I saw Bigfoot :shock: 


Some dumb kids were playing paintball and one of the morons was wearing a bigfoot outfit. I called them over and I said "Guys this is open deer season, the woods are full of hunters" if some trigger happy hunter sees what appears to be bigfoot, he will shoot you!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 19, 2007)

I think that Sterling has the problem all the time!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 8, 2007)

I caught this one last night on a live shiner. I'll see if I can get something worth taking a picture of tonight.


----------

